

PHP, Python and Persuasion - zakj
http://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/php,-python-and-persuasion/

======
ippisl
Nice article, but i think the way he measures packages per language is wrong:
for example for php,while there are 1900 packages in the main repository,
there are 20K wordpress plugins and 10K drupal modules.

~~~
lrekucki
The author mentions this himself:

"[...] Now, all of these statistics are flawed in a variety of ways, PHP's
included, and the bigger a community is, the more they will be flawed — for
example, PyPI download stats will often be way out because people are using
mirrors etc — but this doesn't affect the point I'm making.

The point is that all the communities are large, and these figures are just
the tip of the iceberg in terms of how much is going on in each and every
community. And from within a community, you can see some big figures and think
“well I doubt anyone could seriously be competing with that!”. This is true no
matter what community you belong to. And it makes it difficult to communicate
in a meaningful way. Very few can honestly say that they've evaluated the
alternatives in a fair way, because the alternatives are so huge. [...]"

This really contrasts with statements in Fabien Potencier's article like "Yes,
PHP has a better dependency manager than any other languages." or "PHP is the
best web platform... ever".

